# What and how often should I feed an African mantis??



## Some idiot1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm going to get an African mantis but I'm not sure how much to feed at the different sizes or what to feed it more often then other things.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 10, 2005)

May I suggest you get the book Praying Mantids: Keeping Aliens first? It will answer questions such as that and more for you. It is pretty cheap and well worth the price!


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi

I would start it off on fruit flies if it is only L1-2. L3 and above can be fed small crickets. When it reaches adulthood, it can take on quite large prey items. These are a great species. The females (at least mine does) will go after their prey and hunt actively.


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2005)

Feed it what will fit in his front legs. If he can't finish the meal it may be too big for him. Fruit flies for L1-3 then go to small crickets. Food gets bigger as the mantis does. I feed mine every other day and mist lightly once a day.


----------



## Some idiot1 (Nov 19, 2005)

how many fruit flies should i put in


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2005)

If it's to eat fruit flies put a few in there.


----------

